# GUs and dogs



## crazyskohl (Sep 24, 2009)

hello :rasp can my dog and tegu befriend each other :?: :?: :?: please help :bajo i was wondering that because i have 3 dogs. :bang :bang :bang so if you could help that would be great. :cheers :-D :-D :lol: :lol:   :grno :grno :grno :app :app :app :rofl :bolt :bolt :bolt


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 24, 2009)

my tegu doesnt seem to mind my bulldog but my tegu also wonders around my house most of the time. one he kinda puffed up to my pug but he didnt try to bit or whip


----------



## skippy (Sep 24, 2009)

my dogs follow my gu around and the biggest one likes to lick his head :mrgreen: he doesn't seem to mind or even care :roll: 

i think it depends on the gu and the dog on a case by case basis


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 24, 2009)

I keep my three dogs away from my Gu, as they (my dogs) hate other animals, heck, my two females kinda don't like each other as it is, let alone a tegu.

I would say it depends on the dog and the tegu though.


...Jefroka


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2009)

My three dogs get along well wiht my tegu. My tegu puffs at the pup but thats because he still gets to close to his head. When my older dog comes around both seem to have an understanding and will be fine with each other. My moms dogs just leave my tegu alone because he got whipped once when he got to close. I wouldn't recomend just throwing them togeather. My tegus cage is on the ground so he can see the dogs and the dogs can see him all the time. 







heres the gang chillin out after bathtime.


----------

